
Bitcoin Cash Hash War - mbgaxyz
https://cash.coin.dance/
======
yasp
How does SV have so much more hashing power but so few network nodes?

Also what portion of the BU/ABC hash power are malicious SV nodes? Or will we
not find out until the hash war begins?

